# Sattelstange nicht voll versenkbar?



## maysn (12. August 2012)

hallo leute,

ich habe mir ein gebrauchtes spicy 316 2010 gekauft und bin über die standard syncros sattelstange verwundert. lässt sich bei euch eine 380er oder 435er sattelstange komplett versenken oder ist es von lapierre nicht angedacht? das sattelrohr ist doch durchgehend gerade, die sattelstange hat aber trotzdem bis anschlag einen überstand von ca. 10cm. ist das normal, oder muss ich im sattelrohr nacharbeiten?

danke und grüße


----------



## Herr Schwall (13. August 2012)

Moin

Bei kleinen Rahmen kann es sein dass die Stütze an den Flaschenhalterösen
hängen bleibt.

ride on


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maysn (13. August 2012)

Das habe ich vergessen zu ergänzen. Der Rahmen ist Größe L. Ich habe mit der Taschenlampe in das Sattelrohr hinein geschaut und konnte nichts entdecken, wo die Stange anstoßen sollte. Das einzige, was ich sehe, ist eine Art eingeschnittene "Kante". Ich weiß aber nicht, ob das eine "Begrenzung" ist, oder ob sich dort die Sattelstange irgendwie eingefressen hat.


----------

